# Self isolation French style



## Canalsman (Mar 15, 2020)

Sheer hell I tell you!


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2020)

Good spot is pic taken from your drone ?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 15, 2020)

Indeed ...


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 15, 2020)

This spot will be added to the next POI release


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 16, 2020)

I assume you chose such a lovely spot close to a free aire with emptying and water, and click and collect shopping?. Any gendarme problems?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 16, 2020)

runnach said:


> Chris, what is name of village, looks lovely?



Bargème ...

There are bins, toilets and some hook up points but no tap unfortunately.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 16, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> I assume you chose such a lovely spot close to a free aire with emptying and water, and click and collect shopping?. Any gendarme problems?



I wish ...

Unfortunately, due to President Macron's pronouncement this evening, I think I'll be heading homeward tomorrow  ...


----------



## Dezi (Mar 17, 2020)

Its very close to a favourite of ous. 
Another nice spot on the route Napoleon, Castellane. 

Dezi


----------



## SimonM (Mar 17, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I wish ...
> 
> Unfortunately, due to President Macron's pronouncement this evening, I think I'll be heading homeward tomorrow  ...


Stick a gilet jaune on, stay put and wave two fingers to him, like most of France will do anyway.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

Bit extreme. But effective!


----------

